# need help locating had to find window/door trim



## vcpatel1122 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all. I own a 1950s ranch which I have been slowly remodeling. I've gutted the kitchen and replaced the floors and cabinets. My mistake for not being careful when I removed the old trim. Regardless, I need more anyway as I plan to use the same trim when I build an addition as well. I want matching trim to the rest of my house. I've attached 3 pictures of the trim pieces I need. Can anyone steer me in the right direction to locate this trim. Worst case if I can find a router bit. Thank you for your help.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that you are going to have a lot of trouble finding the exact trim that you want. 

If you are remodeling the whole house, why not just totally change out the trim?

George


----------



## dennisdev (Dec 4, 2011)

I had the same issue on a home my son purchased. Yr built was 1951. I went ahead and custom made to match it. Had to do 30'. Took some time to set up ... Sure was less of a problem than taking out and replacing molding in the whole house. Cost less too!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You may be able to find some molding similar in pine but you're not going to find that molding. Normally the least expensive route is to change out the molding in the entire room. There are many places around that either have a molder or shaper that can custom make the cutting knives to match your molding but the tooling is expensive. I would charge $300.00 for the first foot of molding like that in my shop. Another option if you wish to make the molding yourself is there is a molding cutters made to fit a table saw that uses a single blade or three blades. I used cutters like that made by craftsman before I bought a shaper. You can purchase blank blades and grind your own shape on the cutters. Its basicly the same process as one would use if they had a molder or shaper but the tool is inexpensive. For a shop to do it the labor to make a set of knives is the expense.


----------

